# Where to get certified?



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been wanting to learn to dive for years, so I figured I would finally get certified. But I have no clue where to start. I have a tight work schedule and it needs to be fairly priced and in pcola area. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

MBT, one and only stop.

Forum member Evensplit is one of the owners and will probably respond. Many, many members here have been trained by those guys or are trainers for them.

Good luck.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea I've looked at there website it just seemed like one of those to good to true type deals. But now with a second opinion seems like a good idea. Any idea when they start or is it year round.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

+1 for MBT!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

MBT +2. The classes are very reasonably priced, awesome instructors, Good prices on gear (you get a student discount on it when if you go through them), and everyone there is extremely knowledgeable. Also its just a good place to hang out, I'm up there a little too much along with a bunch of us on the forum. Stop in and check them out


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hound_dog said:


> Yea I've looked at there website it just seemed like one of those to good to true type deals. But now with a second opinion seems like a good idea. Any idea when they start or is it year round.


Classes start every week during the summer, and I think it's the same in the winter.
This summer, they were also offering online training for the classroom portion of the course. If they still offer that option, it's a great way to get the class done when you have time, where ever you happen to be.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Mbt if you pay to get certified and go through the classes, the pool dive, but dont finish the open water for health/related issues are you assed out or will you give a refund?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Awsome! Sounds like I'll be giving them a call.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

MBT is your best bet if your scheduel is tight, Just call, and they can set you up with a online class immediatly. Once you finish the online portion, you come in for Friday afternoon, Saturday, Sunday dives in the pool/beach/springs, and you are done! You can even spread out the weekend class days to other weeks if you can't do it all at once.
www.mbtdivers.com

PS: It's been a while since I was around the classes, and things may be slightly different that stated above, but the Guys at MBT will make sure you are taken care of.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Mbt.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

*MBT:thumbup:*


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a quick post about other training facilities-Dive Pros on Hwy 98 near Naval Hospital- took Nitrox course and trusted them with my 15yr old nephew, great people! Plus they have the Heated pool behind the shop! - Ric


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

check out Bay Breeze just over the 3 mile bridge


----------



## Pensacoladrifter (May 22, 2010)

I got certified at Dive Pros, it was very peaceful and informational. I had a lot of fun. Did my open water dives at vortex springs and in the bay. In the beginning of January!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

MBT for sure. Once you walk in they do there best to remember your name and treat you like they've known you for years.

Great People!!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Mbt if you pay to get certified and go through the classes, the pool dive, but dont finish the open water for health/related issues are you assed out or will you give a refund?


 
I'm not gonna speak for MBT, but i would like to comment. If your able to do the pool portion you should be perfectly fine to do the other portions. All the practices you do in the pool you do in the open water/springs portion. The only difference is the water temp and depth. All the rest is the same. Give em' a call and speak to one of the instructors for they're response. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd recommend calling them. 

They're are some contraindications to diving and they'll let you know what they are. There is also a medical portion on the work that you have to do that will weed out any medical problems that might hinder your diving. If something does come up you'll have to get your doctors permission to continue with the SCUBA portion of the class. 

Give them a call:

*MBT Divers 
3920 Barrancas Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702*


----------

